# YSL Fall 2015- Rock, Edgy and Young



## katred (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll add the name to this one once it's confirmed, but I figured it was time to start a new thread for the upcoming fall collection.

  According to Specktra member @ashievic got a special sneak preview and reports that the theme is quite gothic, with deep dark lips and mood jewel tones, among other magical treats:

  Quote:   Here is the info straight from Paris. The look for fall will be themed "goth". Deep berry lips, one is listed as "red/black". Think of the original Chanel Vamp lipstick from years ago and you got it. Smokey eyes, huge campaign for the "blur" products. Which are the new primer with gold sparkles, lovely, yes, I saw it and touched it. No pics allowed. For  the new pink blur it feels like TF shade/illuminator. Or the YSL bronzer they just released. Does not show up as pink regardless of your skin. Hence WOC may use this too. Actually tried it on a WOC and it was perfection. New Touche Eclait pens in corrector colors, as in green, purple, and one other, maybe yellow? They will have the crystal compacts again for Holiday for eyeshadows and blush. The "Goth" theme will continue for Holiday.



  Here are a couple of early photos that show some sumptuous jewel tones for the eyes:

https://instagram.com/p/3B3SnJg601/
https://instagram.com/p/28pw5KQUcb/


----------



## LiliV (Jun 1, 2015)

I love that green shadow! Excited to see what the other products are


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm interested in the blur perfector in the pink compact!


----------



## sungelly87 (Jun 3, 2015)

So exciting! Can't wait to try the blur stuff.


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

Those shadows are absolutely gorgeous! I hope the pigmentation is above average. I'm loving the rose pink packaging as well.


----------



## katred (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Those shadows are absolutely gorgeous! I hope the pigmentation is above average. I'm loving the rose pink packaging as well.


  My experience thus far is that their new shadows are quite pigmented, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2015)

katred said:


> My experience thus far is that their new shadows are quite pigmented, so I'm hopeful.


  *fingers crossed*


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2015)

Now that we've passed the summer solstice, it's time to start thinking about autumn! YSL has some treats for lovers of purple and bold lips.

  Details here:

  http://chiowamabailey.blogspot.no/2015/05/ysl-beauty-fall-2015-rock-edgy-young.html
  http://www.atouchofblusher.com/2015/06/ysl-fall-2015-makeup-collection.html

  The collection is *already available* at certain US retailers, but for the rest of us, it's supposed to launch in August.


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2015)

Picture and swatches of the new shadow palette   https://instagram.com/p/4TD11IOQ8Q/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4TD11IOQ8Q/


   I need this don't I ?




The center shade looks and swatches like MAC Sketch!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] *I need this don't I ?[/COLOR]:sigh: *[COLOR=0000FF]The center shade looks and swatches like MAC Sketch![/COLOR]


 :nods: :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   I'll get it when it's online.  It's not a Bergdorf exclusive is it?


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'll get it when it's online.  It's not a Bergdorf exclusive is it?[/COLOR]


 No it's not!! They just got the fall collection sooner!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No it's not!! They just got the fall collection sooner!!


    Oh good.  That means it's bound to surface elsewhere soon!!!!


----------



## katred (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh good.  That means it's bound to surface elsewhere soon!!!![/COLOR]


  I'm pretty certain that all the department stores will get this. And yes, it looks like a must have.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2015)

The Palette is here!! I know we have seen some swatches but if you need let me know, I will post some!!


----------



## katred (Jun 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :yaay: The Palette is here!! I know we have seen some swatches but if you need let me know, I will post some!!


  Can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2015)

The promo using the metal clash palette and kajals from the collection!! https://instagram.com/p/4juv9elXYA/


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2015)

katred said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts!


 I love love the palette!! The shades aren't unique or new but the combination is really nice!! The lilac shade translates as lilac and not icy white which happens in most cases with me!! The bronze gold and the burgundy pairs really well . The gold shade has slight fall out though! Overall good pigmentation , texture and lovely colors!! The packaging an added perk!!


----------



## katred (Jun 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I love love the palette!! The shades aren't unique or new but the combination is really nice!! The lilac shade translates as lilac and not icy white which happens in most cases with me!! The bronze gold and the burgundy pairs really well . The gold shade has slight fall out though! Overall good pigmentation , texture and lovely colors!! The packaging an added perk!!


  Yup. Pretty much a certainty this and one of the glosses are coming home. Possibly the powder, too, although it's hard to justify given the number of highlight/ finishing powders I have.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 1, 2015)

I need that palette - both for the packaging and the eye shadow colors inside! I'm not sure I'll get the eye khols, but curious to see them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Palette is here!! I know we have seen some swatches but if you need let me know, I will post some!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That's what it is----the combination and w/o the help of a palette I just wouldn't remember to do it.  We can deal w/a little fall-out!!!


----------



## katred (Jul 1, 2015)

MOAR SWATCHES   https://instagram.com/p/4dK_MVFgIp/ https://instagram.com/p/4hl1U7lLTY/


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 2, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4hl1U7lLTY/


  Thank you! That golden shade is gorgeous! Thank goodness it is the largest eye shadow in the palette.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 2, 2015)

The eyeshadow palette just popped up on Nordies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The eyeshadow palette just popped up on Nordies!


    I ordered it---Vee tipped me off!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So beautiful!  I need-----I want
> 
> I ordered it---Vee tipped me off!!!!


Me too!  Let the Fall Haularama begin!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Me too!  Let the Fall Haularama begin!








  I only paid *$3.60* because I had a Nordies Note.  I'll get that $3.60 back because Ebates is 6%



​I need to plan my purchases as strategically as this one.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I only paid *$3.60* because I had a Nordies Note.  I'll get that $3.60 back because Ebates is 6%
> 
> 
> 
> ​I need to plan my purchases as strategically as this one.


  Basically Nordies gifted you the palette. It's your birthday soon after all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Basically Nordies gifted you the palette. It's your birthday soon after all!






Yeah right!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yeah right!!!


----------



## TinTin (Jul 2, 2015)

I think the palette is a skip for me. Doesn't call to me like last fall's did.

  That radiant powder though.. I think that will be mine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

TinTin said:


> I think the palette is a skip for me. Doesn't call to me like last fall's did.
> 
> That radiant powder though.. I think that will be mine.


  Which one?  The *Fétiche* Palette?  That's one of my all-time favs.  I expect this one will be a close second because of the color combo.
   I'm on powder overload so that's a skip for me.  Perhaps sometime in the future if it's still around.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 3, 2015)

http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/06/26/ysl-pretty-metals-fall-2015-collection-photos/

  lovely


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 3, 2015)

A really nice palette but the color combination reminds me a lot of  my favorite Dior Trafalgar so for me is a skip!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> A really nice palette but the color combination reminds me a lot of my favorite Dior Trafalgar so for me is a skip!


  I have Trafalgar too but I wasn't swayed.  I suppose the 2 bottom and center shadows might be similar.  I'm eager to compare them.  BTW, I LOVE Trafalgar.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 3, 2015)

Just getting back on here after some crazy times, had to order that YSL palette! Thanks gals.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Just getting back on here after some crazy times, had to order that YSL palette! Thanks gals.


    Yay Ernie!!!



I hope thing shave settled down now for you.


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I have Trafalgar too but I wasn't swayed.  I suppose the 2 bottom and center shadows might be similar.  I'm eager to compare them.  BTW, I LOVE Trafalgar.[/COLOR]


 I LOVE Trafalgar ! For me the best along with Cuir Cannage from the latest Dior 5 Couleurs!!!  i'm looking forward to reading your thoughts between the YSL and Trafalgar one!!perhaps you can convince me buying it


----------



## Ernie (Jul 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yay Ernie!!![/COLOR]:cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]I hope thing shave settled down now for you.[/COLOR]


hi Meddy, somewhat,  but I've been missing all of you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> I LOVE Trafalgar ! For me the best along with Cuir Cannage from the latest Dior 5 Couleurs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yes, yes yes!!!!  Cuir Cannage is awesome, as well as Montaigne!  Great palettes!!!  I'm happy to give you a 
   comparison between Trafalgar and  the YSL Fall 2015 palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Ernie said:


> hi Meddy, somewhat, but I've been missing all of you!


   Huge hug Ernie



Hang in there.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Huge hug Ernie[/COLOR]:hug: [COLOR=0000FF]Hang in there.[/COLOR]


 Thanks, I neede that! :bigstar:


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 3, 2015)

There were two threads for this collection, for some reason. So I merged it into this one. :nods:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2015)

I ordered the e/s palette from Nordstroms but I saw it at Bergdorfs today and swatched it, along with #51 and 52 gloss.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


   Thanks Ernie.  I can't wait to get my hands on the palette---it should arrive by Tuesday/Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 4, 2015)

Isn't there a 3rd gloss?  It seems no one has it.  I hope it is not an exclusive.  I'm surprised ysl's site doesn't have the collection up yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Isn't there a 3rd gloss?  It seems no one has it.  I hope it is not an exclusive.  I'm surprised ysl's site doesn't have the collection up yet.


    You know it amazes me how the designer companies are quite often the last to get their own collections.  I guess CT would be an exception right now, but I never understood why they do it that way.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 5, 2015)

The more I look at the palette, the more I want it. I wonder if it's the awesome texture of last year's palette or not...


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 5, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> The more I look at the palette, the more I want it. I wonder if it's the awesome texture of last year's palette or not...


  That's what I'm wondering to before I make the leap.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks Ernie.  I can't wait to get my hands on the palette---it should arrive by Tuesday/Wednesday!!!![/COLOR]


 Great, it's fabulous!    





Icecaramellatte said:


> Isn't there a 3rd gloss?  It seems no one has it.  I hope it is not an exclusive.  I'm surprised ysl's site doesn't have the collection up yet.


 Yes, number 53, but no one seems to know about it, I asked at Bergdorfs.   





starletta8 said:


> The more I look at the palette, the more I want it. I wonder if it's the awesome texture of last year's palette or not...


 Yes it is! Great pigmentation!   





bunnypoet said:


> That's what I'm wondering to before I make the leap.


 It's really nice!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Ernie said:


> It's really nice!


Thnaks!  Maybe its an online exclusive.  YSL site had one with the last collection.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thnaks!  Maybe its an online exclusive.  YSL site had one with the last collection.


 Probably, it's hard to keep track of what's exclusive. :shock:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Lipsticks and Glosses are up on Nordies except for that elusive color gloss, a pink I think.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2015)

YSL rock lace palette swatches!! Nordstrom anniversary exclusive!! https://instagram.com/p/42GB6NQ3qS/ https://instagram.com/p/4V1T_aw3vT/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4V1T_aw3vT/


    Holy crap----I can;t keep track of this stuff.  I just got my Couture Metal Clash palette today, Tuesday---I haven't even swatched it yet!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Here it is.  I'm so glad you forced encouraged me to buy it.



  The colors are pure love!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here it is.  I'm so glad you forced encouraged me to buy it.[/COLOR]:kiss: [COLOR=0000FF] The colors are pure love!!![/COLOR]


 Enjoy IT Medgal07 !! And you have your birthday today? Happy Birthday and I wish you all the best! Keep inspiring us and forcing/encouraging us for more make up :hug:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here it is.  I'm so glad you forced encouraged me to buy it.[/COLOR]:kiss: [COLOR=0000FF] The colors are pure love!!![/COLOR]


 :nanas:


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4V1T_aw3vT/


Ooooooh just my kind of colors!


----------



## Shars (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4V1T_aw3vT/


  That looks like pure fire! Really nice colours.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 8, 2015)

I wish there were a nice YSL GWP or promo going on right now (esp. at Nordstrom). I want to get the Rock palette, the white pressed powder and the #58 lipstick. I have a Nordies Note burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I wish there were a nice YSL GWP or promo going on right now (esp. at Nordstrom). I want to get the Rock palette, the white pressed powder and the #58 lipstick. I have a Nordies Note burning a hole in my pocket.


  This palette has been out for a while I think.  Well I believe it is on the Ysl site but the first link is the first that really showed off the colors.  I really like peachy colors. But I do have the  I'm tempted.

  As far as a GWP, it seems that Nordies has one all the time.  I think every time I buy something they have a GWP.  I'm sure they have something for the sale.  For card holders the sale starts tomorrow.  Sometimes they have different GWPs in store than online.  If you don't see a GWP online tomorrow, just call and see if they have one in store.  In fact, you could call today and ask what they will have in the GWP.  I think I may go to "look" tomorrow so I'll try to report back.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This palette has been out for a while I think.  Well I believe it is on the Ysl site but the first link is the first that really showed off the colors.  I really like peachy colors. But I do have the  I'm tempted.
> 
> As far as a GWP, it seems that Nordies has one all the time.  I think every time I buy something they have a GWP.  I'm sure they have something for the sale.  For card holders the sale starts tomorrow.  Sometimes they have different GWPs in store than online.  If you don't see a GWP online tomorrow, just call and see if they have one in store.  In fact, you could call today and ask what they will have in the GWP.  I think I may go to "look" tomorrow so I'll try to report back.


  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll definitely wait and see what's online and/or give them a call. I feel less guilty making a big purchase if there is a nice GWP involved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish these items had been available during the F&F 20% off sale on YSL's website.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2015)

Y


bunnypoet said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was hoping so too but figured it wouldn't.  I noticed Nordstrom Ebates percentage went down today.  I feel like the percentages are low when there is a sale.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   You pick very well Vee


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Y
> 
> I was hoping so too but figured it wouldn't.*  I noticed Nordstrom Ebates percentage went down today.  I feel like the percentages are low when there is a sale.*


  Always!!!!  I also noticed that Mr Rebates and Ebates are the same---only 3%, when more often than not, Mr Rebates is a higher percentage off than Ebates.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Y
> 
> I was hoping so too but figured it wouldn't.  I noticed Nordstrom Ebates percentage went down today. * I feel like the percentages are low when there is a sale*.


  They always play that game. It drives me nuts! Sometimes you can catch both a sale and a high cash back if you purchase really late in the sale and it is a new week.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2015)

Rock Resille Palette swatch https://instagram.com/p/42_DIrmCdT/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2015)

My Metal Clash palette arrived today!  Loving the looks of the gold color.  I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Metal Clash palette arrived today!  Loving the looks of the gold color.  I can't wait to try it out.


   That's great ICL------that gold e/s (& Vee) sold me on this palette---I'm wearing the gold today---it's LOVELY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> They always play that game. It drives me nuts! *Sometimes you can catch both a sale and a high cash back if you purchase really late in the sale and it is a new week.*


   Thanks!   That's good to know!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/42_DIrmCdT/


   I saw this palette at Nordies early access sale---the packaging is cute and there's even a Touche Eclat in the same packaging.  The shadows in the palette are nice
  and I like that nice soft eye look in the pic you provided, but I think I have two Dior palettes with these colors.  I'll need to verify this---especially since it's already in my 
  Nordies cart!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Decided!!!!  This Rock Resille palette needs _*me!*_


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Decided!!!!  This Rock Resille palette needs _*me!*_[/COLOR]


 :lmao: that definitely didn't need a lot of convincing!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> that definitely didn't need a lot of convincing!!






 I went back and looked at your original links and that erased all doubts!!!  Thank you love



You make spending my $$$ so easy!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Decided!!!!  This Rock Resille palette needs _*me!*_


I totally forgot to check this out today.  I didn't see it in the early access area and when I went to the YSL counter and asked about the fall collection, the SA said it wasn't in.  I told her online said they had it in store and she insisted it was not.  I don't think she is the usual counter person.  I know they always get the displays later than the products and don't put it out so the SA has to get the testers for me.  I may just go back or call to see when the person that usually helps me will be in.  In all that confusion, I forgot to ask about that palette.  I want it but feel I should wait a bit.  We'll see how long that lasts.

  I did have all the lipgloss and lipstick numbers etched in my brain as I figured it wouldn't be on display.


----------



## TinTin (Jul 9, 2015)

I got the YSL GWP in store today - it's exactly the same one listed online. The little makeup pouch is smaller than I expected it to be. 

  The instore GWPs are supposed to be launched once the sale goes public. The SA only offered it to me after I asked about it directly and she had to pull it from the back. But, she was super nice about it and gave it to me even though I didn't meet the spend requirement (however, I was going to get another RPC but was OOS everywhere and had another $250+ in other purchases).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I totally forgot to check this out today.  I didn't see it in the early access area and when I went to the YSL counter and asked about the fall collection, the SA said it wasn't in.  I told her online said they had it in store and she insisted it was not.  I don't think she is the usual counter person.  I know they always get the displays later than the products and don't put it out so the SA has to get the testers for me.  I may just go back or call to see when the person that usually helps me will be in.  In all that confusion, I forgot to ask about that palette.  I want it but feel I should wait a bit.  *We'll see how long that lasts.*
> 
> I did have all the lipgloss and lipstick numbers etched in my brain as I figured it wouldn't be on display.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 10, 2015)

TinTin said:


> I got the YSL GWP in store today - it's exactly the same one listed online. The little makeup pouch is smaller than I expected it to be.
> 
> The instore GWPs are supposed to be launched once the sale goes public. The SA only offered it to me after I asked about it directly and she had to pull it from the back. But, she was super nice about it and gave it to me even though I didn't meet the spend requirement (however, I was going to get another RPC but was OOS everywhere and had another $250+ in other purchases).


  Was this the Nordies GWP with the white makeup pouch? I should be receiving it in the mail next week.

  Yeah, I really hate the fact that you have to 'remind' SAs of GWPs that you are entitled to. You shouldn't have to constantly be on your toes to make sure they give you what they are supposed to.


----------



## TinTin (Jul 10, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Was this the Nordies GWP with the white makeup pouch? I should be receiving it in the mail next week.
> 
> Yeah, I really hate the fact that you have to 'remind' SAs of GWPs that you are entitled to. You shouldn't have to constantly be on your toes to make sure they give you what they are supposed to.


  Yeah, its the Nordie GWP with the white makeup pouch and the skincare items.

  The SA did mention that the store was only supposed to put them out once Early Access ended. Which I think is a load of BS since the online site mentions that its available in-store (I mean, what incentive do I have to shop in-store during Early Access then??!).

  I also skipped buying the beautyblender trio in-store because they didn't have that GWP out on the floor.

  The SA did give me load me up on the Estee Lauder GWP though. I got the full size mascara and an extra cream even though I didn't hit the $75 mark for EL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Was this the Nordies GWP with the white makeup pouch? I should be receiving it in the mail next week.
> 
> Yeah, I really hate the fact that you have to 'remind' SAs of GWPs that you are entitled to. You shouldn't have to constantly be on your toes to make sure they give you what they are supposed to.


  The white pouch was the YSL GWP.  Nordies offered one of three from which you could choose.  I ordered the Coral GWP---a pouch with a coral bottom & cream top.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The white pouch was the YSL GWP.  Nordies offered one of three from which you could choose.  I ordered the Coral GWP---a pouch with a coral bottom & cream top.


  The Nordies GWP with the $50 purchase. I want all three colors! I love the Coral one's bag.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I think you're right that the GWP should have been available with Early Access in-store as well. I'm happy you received the EL one though! It looks good!
> 
> 
> The Nordies GWP with the $50 purchase. I want all three colors! I love the Coral one's bag.







Yes that's it.  It's now showing as unavailable---I guess that one was very popular.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 11, 2015)

im here since meddy posted her palette with no swatches **rolls eyes** and now im itching to go ahead n just order it but i wanna hold out for my upcoming nordy notes!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2015)

Picked up the Rick Resille one yest!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/06/26/ysl-pretty-metals-fall-2015-collection-photos/
> 
> lovely
> 
> ...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 11, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im here since meddy posted her palette with no swatches **rolls eyes** and now im itching to go ahead n just order it but i wanna hold out for my upcoming nordy notes!!


  Here are some


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 11, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I ordered the e/s palette from Nordstroms but I saw it at Bergdorfs today and swatched it, along with #51 and 52 gloss.


  That #52 gloss looks like pure love!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im here since meddy posted her palette with no swatches **rolls eyes** and now im itching to go ahead n just order it but i wanna hold out for my upcoming nordy notes!!






​There are swatches all over this thread!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Here are some


   Thank you ICL.   I'll be sure to swatch my *'Rock Résille' *palette when it arrives!!!



​ also ordered the matching Touche Éclat


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Picked up the Rick Resille one yest!!






Just beautiful Vee.  Which one do you like best????


----------



## beautycool (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all are there two fall collections for ysl  As there are two threads and cannot access the other one that says  fall 2015 my account don't have access   The rock Coll really nice I bought this year in march I think it was the eyeshadow palette which had the pink sparkly stuf on it   Loved it  My first  ysl eyeshadow  palette sad lol  I already had a few volpte lippys and shines and baby dollblushes for cheeks too But never had the eyeshadows  I do love my palette I got )))  Wanting to buy the pink perfect or !!!!! Like the look of that )


----------



## beautycool (Jul 11, 2015)

Does Anyone have  this


----------



## mysteereous (Jul 11, 2015)

Can anyone compare the burgundy shade in the YSL Fall 2015 Eyeshadow palette to the dark pink shadow in the Tom Ford Summer 2015 Pink Glow eyeshadow compact? Not necessarily swatches, just curious how close they are. Hard to tell from online pics.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Can anyone compare the burgundy shade in the YSL Fall 2015 Eyeshadow palette to the dark pink shadow in the Tom Ford Summer 2015 Pink Glow eyeshadow compact? Not necessarily swatches, just curious how close they are. Hard to tell from online pics.


 I will swatch them both for you Tomm once there is some light (unless someone wants to beat me to it)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Can anyone compare the burgundy shade in the YSL Fall 2015 Eyeshadow palette to the dark pink shadow in the Tom Ford Summer 2015 Pink Glow eyeshadow compact? Not necessarily swatches, just curious how close they are. Hard to tell from online pics.


----------



## katred (Jul 12, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi all are there two fall collections for ysl  As there are two threads and cannot access the other one that says  fall 2015 my account don't have access   The rock Coll really nice I bought this year in march I think it was the eyeshadow palette which had the pink sparkly stuf on it   Loved it  My first  ysl eyeshadow  palette sad lol  I already had a few volpte lippys and shines and baby dollblushes for cheeks too But never had the eyeshadows  I do love my palette I got )))  Wanting to buy the pink perfect or !!!!! Like the look of that )


  There were two threads, but one of them was just blank, so we locked it. All the discussion is in here.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanx Yall....u too Meddy lol. im gonna grab that dmn palette!!! with that and nude dip i should be straight for the fall **itches and rocks back n forth knowing they'll be something else for me to grab**


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Just beautiful Vee.  Which one do you like best????


  I was sure I was gonna say Metal rock one but I tried Rock Resille yesterday and its gorgeous!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   They actually look really pretty together!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was sure I was gonna say Metal rock one but I tried Rock Resille yesterday and its gorgeous!!


   Really?  Then I'm glad I purchased both.  RR should be here this week


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Does Anyone have this


  Yes.  It's good BC---it broke me out initially, but most primers do.  Nevertheless, I love the way it makes my skin feel and my foundation looks flawless.


----------



## mysteereous (Jul 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> mysteereous said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone compare the burgundy shade in the YSL Fall 2015 Eyeshadow palette to the dark pink shadow in the Tom Ford Summer 2015 Pink Glow eyeshadow compact? Not necessarily swatches, just curious how close they are. Hard to tell from online pics.


 Thank you! And dang-it, so much for trying to talk myself out of buying this palette. On the list it stays.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Thank you! And dang-it, so much for trying to talk myself out of buying this palette. *On the list it stays.*






Good move!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jul 14, 2015)

I have ordered the palette, 2 glosses, and one lip shine. Hopefully they will be here soon.


----------



## ashievic (Jul 14, 2015)

Played with this today. The two new glosses are fun, the lip shines a pass. They are dupes for Chanel I already own. Liked the eye shadow. Nothing like TF summer, much deeper and more blacken then the pink of TF summer.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Played with this today. The two new glosses are fun, the lip shines a pass. They are dupes for Chanel I already own. Liked the eye shadow. Nothing like TF summer, much deeper and more blacken then the pink of TF summer.


Which Chanel glosses do you think are dupes?  #191 by any chance?  I was wondering if the Mac Viva Glam Rihanna 2 might be similar.  Any news of the 3rd gloss?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

I stopped at Bergdorf's YSL counter and I tried the 2 glosses.  Loved both of them and I don't know how I was able to resist the purchase.  But I must get them.  I asked about a 3rd gloss and the SA said it was a repromoted Shade.  She showed it to me and I recognized it as one I've been meaning to get.  I think it's Terriblemente Fuchsia or something like that.  Anyway, the number didn't line up to what I thought the new gloss was supposed to have.  I checked the pic I saw at Natural and Chic Makeup's IG and it could be the same gloss.  However, Chic Profile mentions a gloss #53 Rose Strass and that is not the same number as the one I saw today nor does the promo pic look like the same gloss but promo pics aren't always accurate.  So I'm puzzled.  It just may be a repromoted shade.  Maybe it has a new name and # in another country.  I think Chic Profile is in Romania maybe.  I'll keep looking though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 16, 2015)

Trying so hard to ignore this collection


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Trying so hard to ignore this collection


    Well then you'd better run


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

My YSL Goodies arrived today---I'm overwhelmed w/haulauge.  Taking a seat in the corner right now.
YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Beige Promenade* N*53* lipstick
Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Rock Resille’ 03 *Peach
Yves Saint Laurent *'Rock Résille' *Couture Palette
Yves Saint Laurent GWP


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My YSL Goodies arrived today---I'm overwhelmed w/haulauge.  Taking a seat in the corner right now.
> YSL Rouge Pur Couture *Beige Promenade* N*53* lipstick
> Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Rock Resille’ 03 *Peach
> Yves Saint Laurent *'Rock Résille' *Couture Palette
> Yves Saint Laurent GWP


  I must order this quad.  I think in the next few minutes.  I did a check for my store and they don't have it. That must be why I didn't see it.  Is Beige Promenade new to you?  I think I have that one.  Off to check.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I must order this quad.  I think in the next few minutes. * I did a check for my store and they don't have it. That must be why I didn't see it. * Is Beige Promenade new to you?  I think I have that one.  Off to check.


 I am thinking they probably sold out as well!! The palette was available the first two days of the sale in my store too!! But by weekend they had completely sold out of that one, the Lorac palette and meteorites!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am thinking they probably sold out as well!! The palette was available the first two days of the sale in my store too!! But by weekend they had completely sold out of that one, the Lorac palette and meteorites!!


I'm not so sure.  I went the first day in the morning. The SA seemed clueless when I asked about the fall collection.  But it is possible they sold out on pre-sales.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I must order this quad.  I think in the next few minutes.  I did a check for my store and they don't have it. That must be why I didn't see it. * Is Beige Promenade new to you? * I think I have that one.  Off to check.


    Yes, BP is new for me.  I wasn't impressed w/ the new Chanel nude and was in the mood for something darker to compliment that Chanel collection.  This was it for me.  
   I've had my eye on it for awhile now and this seemed like a good time to get it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/5NCZQaRMH0/


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the link! I hope there's a matching compact like eyeshadow or something lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5NCZQaRMH0/


   They're pretty-----trouble maker


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Thanks for the link! I hope there's a matching compact like eyeshadow or something lol


   That would be tempting!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jul 16, 2015)

The Rock palette reminds me of the Chanel Holiday 2012 or it might have been 2011 with the Chanel button emboss on the colors. It was gold, pink, burgundy and can't remember the other color. It is not a dupe for it, but a cousin to it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The Rock palette reminds me of the Chanel Holiday 2012 or it might have been 2011 with the Chanel button emboss on the colors. It was gold, pink, burgundy and can't remember the other color. It is not a dupe for it, but a cousin to it.


   Oh I know which one you mean-----I have it------ *Harmonie du Soir **(5203)*, holiday 2012.  The other color is taupe.  I'll have to compare them.


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/5NCZQaRMH0/


 Oh yes!I want all of them !!!


----------



## TinTin (Jul 18, 2015)

Fall palette with green Kohl on lower lashline, deep blue felt tip liner layered over black on upper lash line. Burgundy faux cils mascara. Singles used for brow bone highlight and inner corner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I didn't do this artistry, my Nordies SA did. Didn't pick up the palette though since I have so many similar colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2015)

TinTin said:


> I didn't do this artistry, my Nordies SA did. Didn't pick up the palette though since I have so many similar colors.


  Very nice TinTin


----------



## ashievic (Jul 22, 2015)

In the lip shine, the burgundy/purple one is a pretty close to Chanel Emotion lip shine. If you own that, to me, no need to purchase the one in this collection. But heck, everyone thinks and see things differently. I do love the quint shadow. The eyeliner is a challenge for hooded eye club members. Or it could be I am just a glutz.......I used the white in the tube lip gloss over TF Violet Fatale and it was incredible. As it was over TF Black Orchid. Perfect to go with the quint eyeshadow.


----------



## ashievic (Jul 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Played with this today. The two new glosses are fun, the lip shines a pass. They are dupes for Chanel I already own. Liked the eye shadow. Nothing like TF summer, much deeper and more blacken then the pink of TF summer.
> 
> Which Chanel glosses do you think are dupes?  #191 by any chance?  I was wondering if the Mac Viva Glam Rihanna 2 might be similar.  Any news of the 3rd gloss?


The 3rd gloss is a repromate. Sorry for the late reply, I think I should be caught up on laundry by Thanksgiving....and the bills that have been stacked waiting for my return.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 23, 2015)

I ordered the Rock Resille palette and the 2 glosses and they should arrive today.  I want one of the shine lipsticks too.


----------



## ashievic (Jul 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I ordered the Rock Resille palette and the 2 glosses and they should arrive today.  I want one of the shine lipsticks too.


  All of the lip shines are really close to what Chanel released previously. Yes, I ran back and forth between counters and found dupes for all of them. If you don't own the Chanel ones, great purchase.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 23, 2015)

ashievic said:


> All of the lip shines are really close to what Chanel released previously. Yes, I ran back and forth between counters and found dupes for all of them. If you don't own the Chanel ones, great purchase.


  No, I don't have the Chanel ones and I've been wanting to try this formula.  I think now may be a good time.  Thanks.


----------



## ashievic (Jul 23, 2015)

I love this formula. But to avoid on being the TV show "Hoarders" I have taken to making sure what I purchase is not a dupe or a close dupe. Need to pace myself, or I will be in the welfare line. But I will look pretty!!!!! As well as being sure I would ever use this stuff. As in the Dior liquid shadows. Again colors are yummy, but for my hooded eyes and lack of patience, they will never be used.....


----------



## ashievic (Jul 25, 2015)

I was in a rush this morning and applied the new lilac color lip gloss. I meant to apply over a lipstick, not bare lips. I was too frazzled at point to wipe and start over. So I applied Armani 524 lipstick over it. It really looked nice. Who knew????


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 27, 2015)

:haha: I am not usually that big on dust pouches for palettes, but I do wish the ysl ones came with one!! These palettes literally do stick together and to other palettes lol!! :sigh:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am not usually that big on dust pouches for palettes, but I do wish the ysl ones came with one!! These palettes literally do stick together and to other palettes lol!!


Funny you mention this.  I was working on my organization yesterday and had to arrange these palettes so they don't rub up against anything.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 27, 2015)

My YSL fall couture palette is on the way!! I couldn't resist any longer....wait do they NOT come wit dusters???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am not usually that big on dust pouches for palettes, but I do wish the ysl ones came with one!! *These palettes literally do stick together and to other palettes lo*l!!


   Oh they sure do!!! Especially the YSL *Bleus Lumière *Eye Shadow Collector Palette


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> My YSL fall couture palette is on the way!! I couldn't resist any longer....wait do they NOT come wit dusters???


    I never keep the dusters anyway so I hadn't thought about-----although they might fit into the TF dusters


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh they sure do!!! Especially the YSL *Bleus Lumière* Eye Shadow Collector Palette:shock: [/COLOR]


 And both the new ones too lol!! The packaging is such they just stick together :haha:


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 31, 2015)

My YSL palette is here (SANS A DUSTER) and i couldn't be more excited to throw these on my lids!! i actully got a new job YAAAAY ME and i'll be headed back into the 9 to 5 world so i'm gearing my professional dress n pumps looks up lol. I'm really excited for burgundy and olive shades this season!








  that shifty pinky lilac highlight color is too cute!! i have big plans for this baby


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 31, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> My YSL palette is here (SANS A DUSTER) and i couldn't be more excited to throw these on my lids!! i actully got a new job YAAAAY ME and i'll be headed back into the 9 to 5 world so i'm gearing my professional dress n pumps looks up lol. I'm really excited for burgundy and olive shades this season!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the job!  I know you will rock the palette and do amazing looks.


----------



## Haviggi (Aug 1, 2015)

I think I'm gonna buy the eyeshadow palette!!!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My YSL Goodies arrived today---I'm overwhelmed w/haulauge.  Taking a seat in the corner right now.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Rouge Pur Couture[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Beige Promenade*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]N[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*53*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Rock Resille’ 03* Peach[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent *'Rock Résille'* Couture Palette[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent GWP[/COLOR]


   Thank you for swatches  The products look great Hun  have you worn it yet or is that a silly question  Lol  One lucky lady medgal07  loving the goodies I think that is the one I would like but I'm not sure ? I need to look again .


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My YSL Goodies arrived today---I'm overwhelmed w/haulauge.  Taking a seat in the corner right now.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]YSL Rouge Pur Couture[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Beige Promenade*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]N[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*53*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Rock Resille’ 03* Peach[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent *'Rock Résille'* Couture Palette[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Yves Saint Laurent GWP[/COLOR]


  Enjoy!  The palette is TDF!  I just couldn't do the Fall palette, but this one is going to look gorg over TF Golden Peach.  But, the Fall glosses are a must!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh my gosh medgal07 did you get the little white bag to in a promotion omg how lovely  Love it  Just noticed it


----------



## beautycool (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi !!!! I'm not sure which collection this is from  Or is it just normal product ? Sorry if wrong thread i didn't know where to put it being it's new   Just wanted to ask if anyone had it and what they thought of it as I did swatch it sales assistant out it on my hand to try the texture etc   It's £31 in the uk and works out to be more in dollars at today's exchange rate  Wish the dollar would be 2. I can still remember when it was and everything was dirt cheap lol . Gosh we bought loads that time  I got 1.56 on my USA card the other day n waiting to exchange again but it's been 1.53 and 1.52 anyhows if you have this or any thoughts on it can you let me know thank you all


----------



## beautycool (Aug 1, 2015)

Ps I don't know what's going on but just seen the thread for a blur ysl product but mmm it's not letting me comes up with a red and white message I don't have permission.  So yer I just looked and not aload to post


----------



## ashievic (Aug 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> So yer I just looked and not aload to post


This is the weird stuff that I love. You must pat it on, not wipe it on with the pad enclosed with the product. There is really no color. I use it with the blur primer, again, I love it. This doesn't melt, even in stupid hot weather and conditions. But the top of the compact sticks to any and everything. including your jeans back pocket, ugh. I took one of the velvet pouches I got from Dior and use that. Remember, not all Nordie's carry TF. I read you hope Orlando Nordie's has the new TF highlighter. Might want to check it out.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


> This is the weird stuff that I love. You must pat it on, not wipe it on with the pad enclosed with the product. There is really no color. I use it with the blur primer, again, I love it. This doesn't melt, even in stupid hot weather and conditions. But the top of the compact sticks to any and everything. including your jeans back pocket, ugh. I took one of the velvet pouches I got from Dior and use that. Remember, not all Nordie's carry TF. I read you hope Orlando Nordie's has the new TF highlighter. Might want to check it out.


   Hi thank you for the feedback  I wanted to ask why the palette sticks to anything ?  So if I buy it it has got to be kept in a pouch ( think I may have a spare )  Or in the box ))) . Do a lot of palettes do that then ?  Oh yes I think what I may do is when I get back home from visiting my mum during next week I may give nords a call to see if they actually have a tom ford as I really cannot remember what they have . I know there was a lot of make up counters before . But cannot rember which apart from laura geller and bare minerals I think I need to make a list of items that I want to try or buy I could always order off the tom ford website I just wanted to see it though but seen the swatches thy seem good enough for me


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> My YSL palette is here (SANS A DUSTER) and i couldn't be more excited to throw these on my lids!! i actully got a new job YAAAAY ME and i'll be headed back into the 9 to 5 world so i'm gearing my professional dress n pumps looks up lol. I'm really excited for burgundy and olive shades this season!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I hope you love it Kiki!!!  That gold E/S is to die for!!!!




on the new job!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> One lucky lady medgal07
> 
> 
> 
> ...






BC I haven't yet worn either of the palettes.    I need a second head.  I had a hard time deciding so I got both.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Just noticed it


    Yes.  The white cosmetic bag was a GWP and is super cute.  It contained a few samples.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Oh yes I think what I may do is when I get back home from visiting my mum during next week I may give nords a call to see if they actually have a tom ford as I really cannot remember what they have . I know there was a lot of make up counters before . But cannot rember which apart from laura geller and bare minerals I think I need to make a list of items that I want to try or buy I could always order off the tom ford website I just wanted to see it though but seen the swatches thy seem good enough for me


  It has this vinyl like surface.  I have 2 like that.  The other ones don't stick together.  It doesn't stick to everything though.  I just can't have it leaned against certain things.  It doesn't damage anything.  It's just annoying.  But they look really nice.


----------

